# Lots of puppy questions



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

My V, Penny, is almost 8 weeks old. She seems to be settling into our home well but I have a couple questions. 

1) How will I know if I am feeding her too much? She is eating about 2 cups of dog food and about 1/4 lb of mince. She also has some cheese for training. Does this sound like a lot for an 8 week old puppy? She whines for food when she is hungry.

2) When she is having the zoomies and shark attacks I want to put her in her crate to calm her down. Is this using the crate for punishment? 

3) How long should I expect her to sleep at night? Right now she is sleeping on the couch from about 9 - midnight while my husband and I watch tv, work, clean, etc. She will wake up occasionally and play for a few minutes and we will take her out. Around midnight we go to bed and put her in the crate. She then sleeps until about 5am. After I take her out at 5am she is wide awake. Should I be able to put her back in her crate to sleep at 5? (I would love to make her sleep until 6am when I have to get up for work).

4) She doesn't like to play with her toys alone. Is this normal? She want to sit on my lap while she chews her bone, plays with her toys, etc. 

5) She doesn't play fetch or with her kong full of food. Do I have to teach her these things? Is it because her attention span is so short?

Thanks everyone for all the help. Reading the forum as gotten me through the first few days with a new V puppy.


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Another thing 

She eats everything, sticks, leaves, stones, cardboard. Are any of these things dangerous for her to eat?


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi!

1 - I was told their bellies should go round when they are full. I increased what I fed Olive every few weeks. I would weigh her as well as a guide. you dont want her fat but at the same time its better to have a chubby puppy than a skinny one. 

2 - I wouldnt use her crate in a negative way. I used my spare bathroom as a 'time out' area. when Olive got too much with her zoomies and shark attacks she was told 'time out' in a stern voice and went in there for a matter of minutes. when she came out she was calm and soon associated 'time out' with naughtiness so would calm herself down without having to go into the bathroom. It was very effective.

3 - we used to have a routine - play with her for 30 mins before bedtime, down for a wee about 11 and then bed. she would sleep until about 3am then it was out for a wee then back to bed until 6am, then she came into bed with me until about 7:30am. well done if she is already passed the need for a wee in the middle of the night. I would say what she is doing is normal.

4 - velcro dogs  they like to be with us as much as they can. she will get more playful as she gets older and more used to her surroundings. 

5 - fetch again she is very young at the moment, she should like chasing things you throw but wont really 'fetch' just yet. as for the kong in a few weeks she will like it. be careful what you put in it as they can have sensitive tummies when they are little.

be careful with her eating anything apart from food - sticks, stones can get stuck and cause damage, cardboard probably isnt that bad but not advisable. they do eat everything they get their paws on. I have always taken things away from Olive - make sure you replace it with something she is allowed though and tell her she is good when she gives it to you.

hope that helps!


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks OliveJosh12. This is very helpful. 

I think the only reason she isn't needing to go out in the middle of the night is because we are putting her out around midnight and then she is getting up 4-5 hours later. I really wish she would go back to bed and not get the zoomies first thing in the morning.

My bathroom is pretty safe so I will try that for her timeout. If I put the toilet paper up she can't get into anything and she wouldn't be able to see me so I think that is a great plan. 

Good to know she will learn to like her toys and kong. Right now everything is new to her and to me so we are learning everything together. Not the best for training a dog but I have to start somewhere. 

I am excited for puppy kindergarden to start so she can romp around with other puppies and learn more about mouthing from people other than just me.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

No problem! they are great dogs but do really test us at times - especially in the first 10 months. 

I have been quite lucky that Olive is a really settled chilled Viz but when she was young she was a really monkey. time out was great - as long as its safe its a bit like putting a child on the naughty step. it gives you a moment to compose yourself too as sometimes they are exhausting.

I learnt what patience was!

she will soon get into her toys. make sure she has things small enough for her. Olive used to love mini tennis balls which she would chase around the house and soft things too.


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Yeah. I have a ton of patience and she hasn't really gotten to the point where I am frustrated with her. Knock on wood. -I teach 11 year olds so they have trained me well-

I do just want to do right by her and raise her to be a good dog that other people will enjoy and not be worried around. In the process I would like to keep my hands and toes. Those are her favorite body parts to go after. I think she often aims for my hand rather than the toy when I am trying to play with her. Little monkey. 

Your responses have been very helpful. Thanks again.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

you sound like you have the right ideas at heart and it will all work out.
Olive was a little terror but she is honestly the kindest most gentle dog I have ever met. She is complimented by lots of people so it does all work out 

keep at it - one day it just clicks and they dont do it anymore, it really does happen that quickly. you then forget it ever happened and want a 2nd!

haha enjoy the puppy days though x


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

I can help with a few of your questions. If she's getting the zoomies, she needs to run. Take her outside & play with her. Definitely don't crate her.

Get used to her not playing alone - LOL! My V's are 2 & 4 and they will not play alone in the yard. If I put them outside & don't go out with them, they stand and the door & stare inside. I have to be out there with them, then they'll play. 

It's not too young to work on fetch but I wouldn't expect much. I don't remember exactly, but I think at about 5-6 months you can expect them to start bringing the toy back on a regular basis. 

The sleeping thing will work itself out as she gets older. Especially if you run her and play with her a lot. She will eventually fall asleep around 9 and sleep until you get up!

Good luck & enjoy her!


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks Vizsla Baby. 

I knew I had a velcro dog but I figured she would be fine chewing her bone while I sit on the floor next to her. Nope. She climbs all over me. Luckily I love that she wants to be near me all the time because I want to be near her. The only down side so far is when she misses the bone and gets my skin instead. 

There is so much info out there. Seems like people are split on the zoomies = needs to run/ zoomies = over tired and needs a time out. As she is starting to get apprehensive about her crate (and we are only crating her when we can't watch her, 30 min a day, and for sleeping at night) I am going to try to keep it a positive place and not a time out place. 

Sleeping from nine until we wake up sounds amazing. There is hope.


----------



## wbavos (Oct 18, 2013)

Welcome! I love reading your questions! We have a 12 week old puppy & have had her since she was 6.5 weeks old--and we have to crate her during the day when both my hubby & I work but I do let her out during my lunch. She does not like her crate at all...but she's only put in it when we are leaving or lately, when we are eating dinner. I need to search for positive crate training, too, as she still carries on (howling, climbing the sides & front, barking) for over an hour each time (we've had this routine for almost 5 weeks now & she still doesn't like it). I stayed home with her the entire first week we had her. She won't sleep in her crate at night, so we let her sleep in our bed. My kids (8 & 4) want her to nap on them so she is always with us--it's making the crate training really hard...can't wait to read your future posts as our puppies are rather close in age! Here is Daisy today at 12 weeks old!


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi wbavos, 

My husband and I are also staying home the whole first week we have our little Penny. She can be a royal terror and we realize every day that we have made another mistake in training her. 

She is doing better about the crate. I make a point to put her in there every now and then and let her out a few minutes later. That seems to help as she is learning that she will not be kept in the crate forever. Today was the first day that we put her in the crate, left the room, she cried, but in the end she fell asleep. Normally she just howls and screams the whole time. 

She gets the zoomies and shark attacks every night for at least an hour. I take her outside to play but our garden isn't that large and the weather has been nasty. She just sits on the edge of the grass staring at the door to the house, waiting to be let back in. As soon as we come back inside she is off to the races again. 

One of the things we just realized we had done wrong is my husband laid on the ground to play with her a few times. We now think this has resulted in her thinking he is a playmate and not the boss. She bites at him a lot more than she bites at me. Most of the time with me she is just mouthing unless she is really wound up. 

After an hour of attack mode she was out like a light on my lap. I put her in her crate and she walked to the back and went right back to sleep. Lets see how tonight goes. I am really hoping for more then 4 hours. 

I think the biggest thing that helped Penny become more comfortable in the crate is feeding her in there. We leave the door open and praise her every time she goes in on her own. We also leave the door open when feeding so she knows she can come and go as she pleases. It is her safe place...although as we don't have kids the whole apartment is pretty much her nap area. 

Best of luck with your little girl. I am not looking forward to Monday when she will be crated for most of the day. Hubby and I go back to work but the dog walker will comes twice.


----------



## wbavos (Oct 18, 2013)

Good luck today! We have inquired about having a dog walker come to let Daisy out, too. I just filled out the 3 page form late last week but have yet to actually hear from them. It appears that it might be about $17/visit--so that will get expensive quickly! I think I'll probably just continue to use my lunch break to let her out.


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

wbavos said:


> Good luck today! We have inquired about having a dog walker come to let Daisy out, too. I just filled out the 3 page form late last week but have yet to actually hear from them. It appears that it might be about $17/visit--so that will get expensive quickly! I think I'll probably just continue to use my lunch break to let her out.


We have someone come twice a day for 45 min each time. It is really expensive but I know she is getting let out, feeding, and some play time. We pay 18 pounds a day. About $30 so I am hoping that will be ending really soon. Still, Penny seems to be taking to it well and she has been better in her crate.


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi Everyone, new to the forum, plus new to Vizsla (and dog ownership).

Lazlo is 9.5 weeks old and he is the same:

1. Wolfs his food in two minutes. Feeding him three times a day, around 3 cups or so in total... I'm thinking of increasing because he eats it so **** quickly, then licks the bowl.

2. What are zoomies and shark attacks? I'm guessing it's when Lazlo gets riled up and barks, chews on hands, bath mats and pillows, gets bored of his toys and will do anything for attention. He's currently walked about 30-40 minutes a day, plus play time... (the walks are 15-20 minute stints) but he still has reserves of energy... I'm guessing this is normal! 

3. We take Lazlo out before bed to wee, then he wakes for another pee about 2-3 hours later, then sleeps an extra 4ish hours before we're up for the day. In the first few days he woke up twice a night, now just once which is much better...

4. Is happy to play solo outside whilst I'm sitting out there with him... but the moment I step inside the barking/howling/crying starts

5. Hasn't got the attention span to hold his toys for too long... so maybe that's a little way off...

He's trying our patience, and because my boyfriend and I are new to dog ownership we worry that we're doing the wrong thing... but he's learnt sit, down (mostly), paw and to wait for his food so far... he doesn't cry for long in his crate... So I guess we're doing okay??

The above thread has made me feel so much better about the progress of little Lazlo! I'm definitely not alone! Thanks everyone


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

1. check out free-feeding from MilesMom --- it might be something you'd be interested in looking into. 

2. zoomies are when he goes tearing around the house or the yard in a haphazard, i-don't-know-where-i'm going-but-my-legs-are-taking-me-there-anyway sort of gallop. shark attacks are when he gets this evil glint in his eye and you just know he's about to come at you teeth-first. They are extremely annoying, but they do pass, and you can read about strategies for making them go away faster by searching "sharkies" on the forum. When Lua was this young, I could tell when she was just too over-excited and needed a drink of water or some enforced nap time in her crate. Short, no-nonsense time-outs in her crate were a god-send for us --- a few minutes to half an hour in the crate and she came out a different puppy. 

4. Lua is content to sit outside in the garden in the sunshine while I'm inside working... I think it's kind of weird for a vizsla, but whatever makes her happy...

5. attention span is a constant battle. be prepared for many very short training sessions.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello aliciavp, and welcome... you are among friends here!
First off, your pup is completely normal 100% A Vizsla is just a different animal ;D

Your pup is still such a baby, just remember to treat him as one, Free feeding is a wonderful thing if it works for you, where you just leave food out for him all the time, when he has had his fill, he crawls off and goes to sleep. Good Baby! 
One thing I love to pass on, is that, if baby is Obnoxious, he probably needs a nap. With one of my V"s I would hold her on my chest to calm her, and we would nap together. ( SWEET) With my current Pup... that just will never happen, I need to pen him, and he will then go in his crate and crash. 
I now have a pup that is very independent, and energetic... as are most V"s. He is now 8+ mo. but I want to tell you how I kept my sanity when he was a tot... LOTS of toys... very short attention span. Toss them across the room, ( helps wear him out) Toss more than one at a time, so he had to choose... or try to bring them all.
Crazy Cash turned us on to cardboard boxes... A GOD send... If you don't mind picking up the bits, give him a box and watch the show. 
Lots of PROPER chewing stuff, like Kongs, stuffed shin bones, marrow bones, antlers, at about 4 mo (Teething) I used 8" Hard pressed Rawhide bones, they provided LOTS of chewing, without much ingestion of the rawhide. (Kept him busy a LONG time) when he is about 6 mo. get him a hoof, Its gross, but they love them. 
When he learns to STAY... make him stay in the kitchen, and hide a toy in the living room ... then tell him OK, go find it... when he does, treat him. If he has trouble, give him hints, hand signals, and direction even show him. If he wants to play again, go for it! 
Running... is a necessity! These dogs are totally weird about the NEED to RUN. If you can find an open field, or area ... even a dog park where they can just let loose and FLY... ( Beware of dog parks!!!!, watch out for Pit Bulls, and herding breeds... Pits can do damage, herders run your dog into things...Ouch!)

These are not recommendations for you and your pup, These things are just some of the things I did with mine that kept us busy, and out of trouble... Every V is unique with their on Personality, needs, and skills. there are many traits that they all have in common.

I hope you have a blast with your little Guy, they are SO entertaining!


----------

